# Has Anyone Else used GULP?



## larkin (Sep 28, 2003)

I ave tried berkley's new gulp and i was wondering if anyone else has tried it and had any luck with it ...i had the most luck on the natural nightcrawlers


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Good baits. Give 'em a try and you'll agree.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i also think there good baits. i just don't like how sticky they are. overall they work pretty well.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Yes, and I wasn't all that fascinated by them.

The biggest thing I didn't like, was their tendency to dry up when expose to sunlight. They shrivel up and get rock solid. But then that is just my opinion.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Bass were hitting everything this weekend, but I did not catch 1 bass using a Gulp worm. Will be using them on a crawler harness on LOTW this weekend. I'm sure it'll work since it's the spinners that seem to create the hit, not necessarily the scent of real crawler.


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

They are a good bait.. the crawler is the best I've used..I've jiged it, pulled it behind a crawler and Texas rigged it..Brad FYI you must put all Berkley Gulps back in the bag and seal it after use or they will dry out and be useless. Another great bait are the 2 and 3" gulp minnows for Walleyes, I have had the best luck with the pearl white ones fished with a 1/8 oz jig..


----------

